# be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung wie automatisch regeln lassen?



## Sweden1994 (4. August 2016)

*be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung wie automatisch regeln lassen?*

Hallo!
Habe meinen PC nun endlich komplett aufgerüstet.

Gehäuse ist ein be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900
Mainboard ein Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H
CPU Kühler ein Alpenföhn K2

Im Vergleich zu meinem alten Gehäuse (Zalman Z11) ist das Gehäuse flüsterleise, auch beim spielen von Mafia 2 in WQHD Ultra Settings.
Mich beschäftigt nur die richtige Handhabung der Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses etwas.
Angeschlossen habe ich folgendermaßen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU Kühler an CPU_FAN (ist noch logisch )
Beim Gehäuse-Terminal habe ich alles angeschlossen, außer: 1x B (da im Gehäuse nur 3-Lüfter sind) und 4x C.
Das Gehäuse-Terminal ist mit dem Mainboard an SYS_FAN1 angeschlossen.
Ist das so korrekt?


Wenn ich jetzt den Schieberegler für die Lüftersteuerung am Gehäuse hin- und herschiebe, passiert irgendwie nichts. (kommt mir zumindest so vor)
Es ist wirklich toll, wenn mein Gehäuse so leise ist aber ich fürchte mich irgendwie das die Lüfter falsch konfiguriert sind und aufeinmal irgendeine Komponente zu Heiß wird...
Am liebsten sollte natürlich die automatische Regelung funktionieren, also: z.B.
Surfen = weniger Leistung der Lüfter nötig, Gaming = mehr Leistung der Lüfter

mfg und danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2016)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung wie automatisch regeln lassen?*

Wenn du die PWM Steuerung nutzen willst, musst du das Signal von der Lüftersteuerung an einen PWM Anschluss des Mainboards anschließen.
Dann sollte dieser Anschluss im bios auch als PWM angesteuert werden und *nicht *als DC.
Schiebst du den Regler ganz nach links, übernimmt das PWM Signal.
Schiebst du den Regler nach rechts, hast du eine manuelle Steuerung.


----------



## Sweden1994 (5. August 2016)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung wie automatisch regeln lassen?*

Hallo!
Danke für die Antwort.
Was müsste also im Bios ausgewählt sein, damit nicht DC (?) läuft, sondern PWM?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2016)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung wie automatisch regeln lassen?*

Du musst den Lüfter Port im Bios auswählen, in dem du die Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen hast.
Dann kannst du dort die Regelung auswählen. Entweder PWM oder DC.
Kann aber sein, dass das Gigabyte Fake PWM Ports hat, dazu müsstest du mal genauer ins Handbuch schauen.


----------



## Sweden1994 (5. August 2016)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung wie automatisch regeln lassen?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was müsste ich da einstellen?
Den CPU auf Automatik (so wie er jetzt ist) und da steht aber FAN 1/2/3 könnte ich auf PWM stellen?  Sind das dann "echte" PWM Anschlüsse oder "Fake"?
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2016)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung wie automatisch regeln lassen?*

Das musst du schlicht mal ausprobieren.

Ich würde aber die Sicherungen beim Lüfter aktivieren. Kann durchaus mal passieren, dass der Lüfter ausfällt und wenn du dann keine Überwachung drin hast, läuft das System mit kaputten Lüfter, bis die CPU gegrillt wird.


----------



## Sweden1994 (5. August 2016)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung wie automatisch regeln lassen?*

Danke für den Hinweis, werde ich natürlich gleich aktivieren!
Wenn ich CPU und Systemlüfter alles auf "Normal" lasse, würde das auch passen, oder? Im Prinzip wäre es mir ja egal ob das Gehäuse die Lüfter regelt oder mein Mainboard, hauptsache es wird nichts zu heiß...


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2016)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung wie automatisch regeln lassen?*

Zu heiß wird nichts. Aber du musst halt ein PWM Signal für die Lüftersteuerung haben.
Du kannst auch alles an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen, auch den CPU Lüfter.


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. August 2016)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung wie automatisch regeln lassen?*

Hallo Schweden1994,

hast Du die Konfiguration hinbekommen?

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Sweden1994 (17. August 2016)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung wie automatisch regeln lassen?*

Hi!
Nein leider noch nicht, da ich die Steigung/Neigung des PWM Signals nicht verstehe und ich nicht irgendwas verschlimmern möchte...


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2016)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung wie automatisch regeln lassen?*

Also, sofern alles korrekt angeschlossen ist und korrekt eingestellt ist, funktioniert der automatische PWM Modus, wenn du den Regel nach links geschoben hast, schiebst du ihn nach rechts, wird manuell geregelt.


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. August 2016)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung wie automatisch regeln lassen?*

Laufen die Lüfter eher sehr schnell oder eher Lastabhängig? Vielleicht helfen Bilder von Deiner Verkabelung. Kannst Du welche machen?

Grüße
Christian


----------

